# Lovely Ladies of my alpine herd



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of my girls a long time ago when I still showed. Some were my friend kristi and I's herd


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice looking ladies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

oops, I meant some were the ones kristi and I shared, and ones I bought from her.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful, lots of milk there I bet!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> Beautiful, lots of milk there I bet!


Oh yes! None of these doe had meaty udders, 99% milk. Their bags look like they've never had kids once you milk them out.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

These does are amazing!!
Do you still have goats?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I do still have goats, these girls are gone, but I still have the bloodlines. I just dont show anymore after the episode 20 years ago that wiped out my herd by bringing a disease back from show.


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

Very lovely ladies!


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

Sorry about the ddeo3


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad you liked them! Lot of hard work put into my boys and girls!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## CranfordsCoop (May 19, 2013)

WOW! Nice Alpine's


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty herd! I love the 3rd doe pictured


----------

